# Shark Shield



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

The female diver that was attacked at Rockingham was apparently wearing a shark shield. The report didn't say wether it was turned on or not. If it was turned on then they may not afford as much protection as they are supposed to.
Has any one heard any further reports on this? Our Wa members might be able to update us.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=42875&start=0


----------



## Chunglokchong (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, it is good to know whether shark shield works. That will not stop me from going after them beyond the reef in the South Coast of NSW. Lok


----------



## Daemon (Aug 7, 2010)

I was wondering how well these things worked, and asked a friend who spent years as an oil rig diver then more years owning a successful salvage company and environmental cleanup consultancy. The bloke is highly respected in the industry and has an international reputation. He won't go on the record because of potential legal ramifications, but his personal opinion was that shark shield efficacy diminishes as the size of the sharks increases. He told me that he had been involved in tests of the unit and was of the opinion that sharks still hit divers with it on. He also mentioned that he thought there was a fatality during some testing conducted in South Africa.

Obviously, this is unverified opinion and who's to say that some of the testing was not flawed. Up to you if you want to take my opinion of someone else's opinion, who won't themselves go on the record.

I won't trust one though.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Scruffy,

I was fishing offshore with a bunch of guys in sydney last year when a 4 metre white surfaced between us, 1 guy switched on his shark shield and the shark cruised on by without an agressive advance towards any of us.
I now have one and use it regularly i have switched it on once when i caught a small bronze whaler to see what would happen as soon as i switched it on the shark went mental so i have come to the conclusion its something that they dont particularly like.
In my eyes its worth it and is part of my kayak fishing safety plan.

Regards
Micka


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with your comments. I tested mine out on a few small sharks at the mouth of the noosa river a few months ago.

There was a noticeable difference in their reaction as they were pulled closer to my ski. I played around with the on/off button to see the difference

I tested it on 3 small whalers.

Piece of mind in my view .. money well spent


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

yakattack said:


> Hi Scruffy,
> 
> I was fishing offshore with a bunch of guys in sydney last year when a 4 metre white surfaced between us, 1 guy switched on his shark shield and the shark cruised on by without an agressive advance towards any of us.
> I now have one and use it regularly i have switched it on once when i caught a small bronze whaler to see what would happen as soon as i switched it on the shark went mental so i have come to the conclusion its something that they dont particularly like.
> ...


Agreed Micka. I have no doubt in my mind that the massive disturbance about 6 metres behind his yak occurred when the shark encountered the SS field and did a quick about turn. I asked my wife to get me one for Xmas last year. She bought me a $30 "Rambo" knife and told me to stop being a baby :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I like her style. Does she have sisters?


----------



## Chunglokchong (Aug 9, 2009)

Thinking of buying one - not the Crocodile Dundee knife. Can someone recommend a couple of popular shark shield brands and their claimed effectiveness?


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Chunglokchong said:


> Thinking of buying one - not the Crocodile Dundee knife. Can someone recommend a couple of popular shark shield brands and their claimed effectiveness?


Mate there is only one brand and that's *Shark Shield*. The only other thing you need to do is find a distributor and the best price for the product. There are a few around so shouldn't be that hard to find.

Lastly make sure you get the Freedom7 model, as recomended by SS themselves. Check out the link in Hot Buys at the moment for the Shark Shield.


----------



## Chunglokchong (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Couta. Couple of them advertised in the USA for $599. With Aussie $ at parity I guess that would be $630 to $650 by post. I will keep looking. Lok


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.diveandfish.com.au/shark-shi ... 93a7158c1e

$590


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

thats not a bad price, I got the freedom 7 when they first came out and cost nearly $900.00, I have also had issues with one of my two shields which the SS team have been brilliant with and replaced under warranty (outside warranty timelines) and followed up with good customer service.
Also I hooked a black tip reefie last year and forgot about the shield, the shark was only a meter long but fought like a spanish mac on speed when it got near the yak till I turned the shield off! just reinforced my trust levels to about 70% in reliability!

PP


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

I was offshore with two other yakkers once and we were all fishing with livies. One of my mates was getting towed around by a tuna and the other two of us were just slowly paddling after him watching him when both of our lines went off. After a long fight we both pulled in sharks (mine was a 7ft bronze whaler) which just goes to show if your fighting fish offshore your invariably attracting sharks to your location. The biggest worry with this is if they come in for a hit on the fish when it's splashing around alongside your yak, or half in your yak. After this and a couple of other experiences i got a shark shield. I don't know how well they work but they definately make me feel more comfortable out there, especially as i more often then not fish by myself and often paddle out before dawn.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

Good debate guys and gals.I use mine all the time when I am outside fishing.I have never had any problems so far and I hope it stays like that.The bigger the shark the better it is supposed to work, I think I read that in the literature from the Shark Shield company.They stated juvenile sharks may come a bit closer than mature ones.There seems to be an increasing problem with attacks occuring probably because we use trawlers and long lines to remove there food supply forcing them to come in closer to shore to find a feed.


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

I think you will see more and more shark attacks simply because great whites have now been fully protected for many years (decades?) Anything that gets such full protection tends to become more prolific, eg the now large amounts of whales cruising the coast, croc's up north etc. It's also not looked upon as being cool or politically correct to engage in rec shark fishing, unlike a few decades ago when many sharks where targeted. I think its great that sharks are now more protected but simple maths must dictate that more sharks and increasing numbers of people in the water must increase the frequency of shark attacks.


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yakass might be able to give you lots of info about sharks and shields on yaks!!!


----------



## Chunglokchong (Aug 9, 2009)

Does the Shark Shield Freedom 7 restrict your movements and fishing when you have them attached to your body? Can we attach the SS to the kayak as I always have a leash attached from my PFD to my kayak? Lok


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Chunglokchong said:


> Does the Shark Shield Freedom 7 restrict your movements and fishing when you have them attached to your body? Can we attach the SS to the kayak as I always have a leash attached from my PFD to my kayak? Lok


I have been using mine for 5 years and stick the antenna through a scupper hole.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Having got the snapper bug this year - and knowing that the GWS follow the snapper schools up our gulfs in early summer, I have succumbed to the good price offered by FishandDive - ordered a Freedom7 on Saturday - it arrived today. Piece of mind for when I burley up those reds !


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Having a Shark Shield is all about reassurance for me - maybe it won't work every single time but I feel a lot happier many kms from land chasing snapper when I have the antenna down the scupper hole. Kangaroo Island has more than its share of sharks so an extra piece of insurance is well worth it.


----------



## Chunglokchong (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you guys for the information. I put in a winning bid in EBay yesterday for $490 and the fellow has only used it twice. He is selling all his scuba gear and inflatable boat also. I will be a lot more confident in blue water along the NSW South Coast. Lok


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

ok so i was thinking linneal cutting explosives strapped to the sides and bottom of the kayak... wonder how well that'll go, either the shark gets cut in half or your blown up into the air about 40 feet?? ;-)

If the shark is cut in half, instant burly...


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

Does the shark shield effect other fish?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Basher said:


> Does the shark shield effect other fish


No - only sharks and rays


----------

